# Mf50b



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

G'day Guy's,
Well it is time to show you guys my MF50B I scored for 6K. She is a great workhorse with a hydrostatic drive and the only problem is the top pin on the backhoe was broken. I did a bodgy weld and got it working for a while but when digging a trench the weld broke again. In order to fix it I do need to take the back hoe off, set the slew motor up on a higher bolt to ensure the pin is aligned so I can do the root welding run. Then I'll take the slew motor off and fully weld it. This should return the backhoe to full working order and eh for 6K it was cheap....










Cheers Bryan


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ohhhh you bones and muscles will be thanking you in years to come...nice..nice purchase.

Soooo how much did you get for the wheel barrow at lawn sale.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Bryan, what sort of welding are you doing? I would be using low hydrogen rods as opposed to Mig.
LH rods are much stronger..
Cheers


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

G'day Tim,
As shown in the pic below the top pin that goes into the slew motor has the weld broken. In order to re-weld it I'll need to take the backhoe off then place the slew motor on the higher bolt mount to ensure alignment. The pin is hardened steel and the casting is is cast steel so after talking with a welding enginear he suggested 309 dissimiliar welding rods and peening the weld as I go. I will give the whole thing a decent pre-heat before I start welding and grind out all of the old welding.










Cheers Bryan


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes I agree, the other thing you can do is pre heat and use stainless steel welding rods, they are great for dissimilar steels and will tend to give a little before cracking.

good luck with the repair.
Cheers


----------

